# newbie question



## jason7mm (Jul 16, 2014)

new to the site and generators, but deff not new to small engines... 
I have to remove my Mecc Alta SPA generator head from my old (1999) SDMO generator. the PTO cover gasket on the Briggs Vanguard 9hp engine is leaking bad so need to access.

any tips on getting the rotor ass'y off the taper engine shaft? I've gotten that far, but its 15 years of being on there is making it stubborn

my plan is to tap the end of the rotor, insert a rod that will bottom out at the crank, and then thread a bolt in and hope that will pop the taper.

does this sound like the right way to attack this thing?

other suggestions are welcome


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

sounds about the right way.


----------



## jason7mm (Jul 16, 2014)

Update...

found an old screwdriver that the tip had broken off... ran a die on it to match the crankshaft threads... the other end I slotted for a screwdriver. I tapped the end of the rotor for a bolt. inserted the shaft I had made a tightened the bolt against it... one extra "rap" with the impact gun and off she came just like that with no damage to any of the parts!

now to change the PTO gsk and crack seal, reassemble and all good again!


----------

